# Is anybody else interested in the ThinkPad x13s?



## robroy (Dec 2, 2022)

Fellow FreeBSD Fans,

I noticed that last month OpenBSD added ThinkPad x13s support.

I've been meaning to pick up a ThinkPad, and I've always loved fanlessness.

Are any other FreeBSD users interested in this laptop?  'anybody happen to know whether FreeBSD aims to support it?

Happy days to you buddies.

Rob Roy


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 4, 2022)

Interested yes.
I can't afford $1K on 'hopes it might work out'.
This thing should cost about 500 bucks with support.
See chromebooks at one third or less....

PineBookPro might be my next laptop.


----------



## Phishfry (Dec 4, 2022)

> AI-based webcam protects system threats & screens for digital wellness



That sounds like a great feature.....


----------



## robroy (Dec 4, 2022)

Phishfry said:


> That sounds like a great feature.....


HAHAHAHAHA yeah; I missed that wonderful feature and I completely agree.  Thanks Phishfry.


----------

